# Ello from the UK!



## MattGibsonMusic (Apr 21, 2021)

Hello everybody, 

After lurking around these parts for a fair few years, mostly gleaning everyone's opinions on every sample library ever made, I figured it was about time to join in. I'm a UK-based composer who's gotten fed up of the 9-5, went back into education and is now having a crack at going pro with this music lark! That's enough about me, I'm looking forward to meeting you all and I hope I can contribute to this community.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2021)

Oi Matt! Nice to meet you!


----------



## Markrs (Apr 21, 2021)

MattGibsonMusic said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> After lurking around these parts for a fair few years, mostly gleaning everyone's opinions on every sample library ever made, I figured it was about time to join in. I'm a UK-based composer who's gotten fed up of the 9-5, went back into education and is now having a crack at going pro with this music lark! That's enough about me, I'm looking forward to meeting you all and I hope I can contribute to this community.
> 
> ...


Welcome me to the forum Matt.


----------



## juliandoe (Apr 21, 2021)

Welcome, Matt! I'm based in UK too!


----------



## MattGibsonMusic (Apr 21, 2021)

Hey all! Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 22, 2021)

Welcome Matt, from another U.K. based member!


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 22, 2021)

Alright mate. Good to have ya!

-DJ


----------



## Greeno (Apr 22, 2021)

Alright mate, welcome. Perhaps we could all have a cuppa one afternoon?!


----------



## Double Helix (Apr 22, 2021)

Greetings and thanks for the comprehensive intro, Matt. Great to have you on the forum


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 1, 2021)

Hi Matt, good to see the UK contingent is expanding......


----------

